# Homeland



## Dooby (Feb 19, 2012)

Wasn't anything subtle about throwing out all the set ups to the storylines but think I'm gonna like it. 

God I hate it when I get into something in series form, not good at waiting a whole week for the next one to come along, prefer everything in one go


----------



## Reno (Feb 19, 2012)

I've heard good things about it and it sounds like my kind of show. I'm going to record the whole thing and watch it when it's finished. I'm not used to watching a drama series with a continuous story week by week anymore.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't think I'll be waiting with bated breath for it. Trite, unpleasant, signposted.

It's a very weird country America. Sometimes it's culture appears to be just the same recurring fantasies played out again and again. Torture and the enemy within, endlessly.


----------



## Santino (Feb 19, 2012)

Ray Vecchio


----------



## Dooby (Feb 19, 2012)

Yer, that's usually what I'd want to do but watched this not knowing much about it.
What no one's watched it, is everyone out having a life? Fucks sake, rub it in why don't you 

Ah sorry, see above, as you were.


----------



## Dooby (Feb 19, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Torture and the enemy within, endlessly.


There's that certainly so far, at this point I'm optimistically assuming it's gonna end up much more than that.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 20, 2012)

Stockholm Syndrome and jazz hands on national tv. Only in America!!1!


----------



## sim667 (Feb 20, 2012)

I got the first one recorded..... will give it a bash tonight.....

I like that particular actor that I saw in the ad's. The one who played major winters in band of brothers.


----------



## mentalchik (Feb 20, 2012)

It was ok (as long as you accept how it will be ).....only thing that bothered me a bit was that they appeared to be giving away the mystery from the beginning.....


----------



## maldwyn (Feb 20, 2012)

I liked most of the series but then towards the end it falls apart.


----------



## gosub (Feb 20, 2012)

mentalchik said:


> It was ok (as long as you accept how it will be ).....only thing that bothered me a bit was that they appeared to be giving away the mystery from the beginning.....


Had to really, coz they are only fictional characters CIA might buy he's AQ cos he has a nervous tick on tv, but viewing audience wouldn't


----------



## belboid (Feb 20, 2012)

A promising opener.  Great performances, I had to go and double check that that really was Claire Danes. A bit of a step up from how she did in Torchwood.

And it'll be good to watch it like TV shows should be watched. Week by week, looking forward to the next episode, not just clicking 'Next'


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 20, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2012)

i watched the first 3 of them. can't say i was transfixed. i don't find the premise that interesting though.


----------



## gosub (Feb 20, 2012)

My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.


----------



## yardbird (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm halfway through episode 4, so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## mack (Feb 23, 2012)

Watched the whole thing.. fills the 24 void in a not quite as cheesy way..gets really edgy towards the end. Lewis and Danes are excellent throughout.


----------



## magneze (Feb 23, 2012)

Going to check out episode 1 tonight.


----------



## Voley (Feb 23, 2012)

Dooby said:


> God I hate it when I get into something in series form, not good at waiting a whole week for the next one to come along, prefer everything in one go


I'm the same. DVD box sets have ruined me. I wasn't overly impressed with the first episode but I might stick with it for a bit. I quite liked whatever it was I saw the main bloke in. Band Of Brothers or something.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 23, 2012)

Without realising it I seem to have settled into a pattern of seeing slightly watchable bollocks in this prescribed  weekly-tv-with-adverts-format, but the really decent stuff - The KiIlling, Breaking Bad, etc - I seem to leave until it's complete and just immerse in it.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 24, 2012)

belboid said:


> A promising opener. Great performances, I had to go and double check that that really was Claire Danes. A bit of a step up from how she did in Torchwood.


She wasn't in Torchwood, did you mean Terminator?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 24, 2012)

Oswald Danes was a character in the last Torchwood. Interesting mental journey from A to B.


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2012)

No, no. In absolutely no way did I confuse the lead female in Homeland with a bizarre combination of Totchwoods Oswald Danes and her what played Claire from Six Feet Under


I'm amazed it took anyone this long, to be honest. <insert facepalm here...>


----------



## Libertad (Feb 24, 2012)

Nervous finger twitch, sniper under pressure?


----------



## Iguana (Feb 24, 2012)

Or just listening to music in his head?


----------



## magneze (Feb 24, 2012)

Good first episode. Interesting setup, has lots of promise. Yeah, the finger thing - listening to music rather than sending a signal?!?


----------



## Dooby (Feb 24, 2012)

Only thing I remember Clare DAnes in was teh TEmpest wotsit, autistic cattle woman film. Christ you'd've thought I could be arsed to google it eh?  She was very good though.


----------



## Perroquet (Feb 25, 2012)

I've seen all of season one, it's worth sticking with. Much thickening of plot to come.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 26, 2012)

Really enjoyed the first episode. Looking forward to part 2.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 26, 2012)

Dooby said:


> Wasn't anything subtle about throwing out all the set ups to the storylines but think I'm gonna like it.
> 
> God I hate it when I get into something in series form, not good at waiting a whole week for the next one to come along, prefer everything in one go


 
want them all on DVD? i watched the whole thin in 2 days over Xmas, loved it.... hate waiting a week for the next one etc.


----------



## Dooby (Feb 26, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> want them all on DVD? i watched the whole thin in 2 days over Xmas, loved it.... hate waiting a week for the next one etc.


Ooh blimey if I could have a borrow that'd be great thanks!


----------



## yardbird (Feb 26, 2012)

Today I've had a session and watched it all the way to the end.
Well worthwhile.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2012)

Watching it now, but wondering whether to bother.  Is it going to end up as one of these series that moves onto a channel that I can't view?


----------



## yardbird (Feb 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Watching it now, but wondering whether to bother. Is it going to end up as one of these series that moves onto a channel that I can't view?


I watched it streaming using Project Free TV and VEEHD


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 26, 2012)

Dooby said:


> Ooh blimey if I could have a borrow that'd be great thanks!


Drop me a pm ;-)


----------



## Kidda (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh that was alright that. 

Is he? Isn't he?

Aghhh have to wait a week for the next part. This is not how viewing should be. Why can't they play it all now. Ha! Anyone else enjoying this so far?


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 26, 2012)

Tonight's episode was great. I love how it drip feeds you information so you don't know too much too soon so to speak.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2012)

yardbird said:


> I watched it streaming using Project Free TV and VEEHD


 
I don't know anything about all that.  The most I've watched is a missed episode of Eastenders

Don't know how to do all that other stuff yet


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 26, 2012)

It's good, getting into it now.


----------



## yardbird (Feb 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't know anything about all that. The most I've watched is a missed episode of Eastenders
> 
> Don't know how to do all that other stuff yet


I'm totally 'puter illiterate and yet I've sussed some stuff. If you've got any speed at all, then all is there for you to discover. Like a lot of others I don't bother much with straight TV anymore.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2012)

yardbird said:


> I'm totally 'puter illiterate and yet I've sussed some stuff. If you've got any speed at all, then all is there for you to discover. Like a lot of others I don't bother much with straight TV anymore.


 
I don't understand about GB download allowances and how they work.  I only get 10GB a month.  That means I won't be able to watch a lot doesn't it?


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 26, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Today I've had a session and watched it all the way to the end.
> Well worthwhile.


Oddly enough I did the same last night...Was quite disappointed at the ending tbh, reminded me too much of (the Us version of) The Killing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, get unlimited if you can afford it. Makes things cheaper in the long run.


----------



## yardbird (Feb 26, 2012)

Woops. I forget that people get capped 
I had unlimited and then they capped me (orange) due to what they called "fair usage".
A short discussion about what was fair, with me explaining that I'm stranded at home most of the time 'cos of me MS.
Then I said how about Fair usage v Disability discrimination. They were back to me in minutes - sorted!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, get unlimited if you can afford it. Makes things cheaper in the long run.


 
I'm happy enough with my allowance.  Have loads of programmes taped and DVDs to get through.  Don't want them piling up any further.  Will wait a bit


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Woops. I forget that people get capped
> I had unlimited and then they capped me (orange) due to what they called "fair usage".
> A short discussion about what was fair, with me explaining that I'm stranded at home most of the time 'cos of me MS.
> Then I said how about Fair usage v Disability discrimination. They were back to me in minutes - sorted!


 
Excellent 

Now everyone'll be ringing them saying they're disabled and housebound


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 26, 2012)

I watched five minutes of it. Inara from Firefly got her norks out. Sold.


----------



## belboid (Feb 27, 2012)

ohh, that's who she was before, I kept trying to place her


----------



## magneze (Feb 27, 2012)

The second episode is a cracker. Really deepens the mystery. I want to know more now.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 27, 2012)

Dooby said:


> Ooh blimey if I could have a borrow that'd be great thanks!


 
drop me and adress i will post em out


----------



## smmudge (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok so just having this on in the background. Have to say these American shows are not something I'm familiar with.

But do I have the basic premise of this? Basically that this guy is being watched because the US government are scared that he's been brainwashed "turned" by some anti-US commie arab terrorists?


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 27, 2012)

One thing I would say, is that it's great for watching in the background - nothing moves really quick and there's little "must stay focussed to the storyline to catch the little signals". I was sewing, painting and sanding through my session and don't think I lost anything on the storyline by not being glued to it


----------



## Iguana (Feb 28, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Ok so just having this on in the background. Have to say these American shows are not something I'm familiar with.
> 
> But do I have the basic premise of this? Basically that this guy is being watched because the US government are scared that he's been brainwashed "turned" by some anti-US commie arab terrorists?


 
Not quite. He's being watched because a maverick CIA agent with a barely treated psychotic illness is scared that he's been turned. Whether he has been turned or her illness is escalating is left unclear.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 28, 2012)

The inference is Stockholm Syndrome, isn't it?

He: Stockholm Syndrome/terrorist or not. Her: psychotic headcase or making amends for 10 years ago - pick your combo.  Presumably  next several hours are a slalom ride in order to find out.

If you weren't aware, it's adapted from the Israeli tv drama _Hatufim._


----------



## Santino (Feb 28, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> One thing I would say, is that it's great for watching in the background - nothing moves really quick and there's little "must stay focussed to the storyline to catch the little signals". I was sewing, painting and sanding through my session and don't think I lost anything on the storyline by not being glued to it


What did you think of the musical number? Out of place?


----------



## smmudge (Feb 28, 2012)

Crikey. Doing its bit for US-Arab relations then.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 28, 2012)

yus, I guess the treatment of Islam will become increasingly interesting as it further emerges as a/the central mechanism.

In the circs, it seems fortuitous for the family to have a Mecca-facing garage (and the whole ' towards/seeing the light' thing was a tad heavy handed, as well ...).


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 28, 2012)

Santino said:


> What did you think of the musical number? Out of place?


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 28, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> yus, I guess the treatment of Islam will become increasingly interesting as it further emerges as a/the central mechanism.
> 
> In the circs, it seems fortuitous for the family to have a Mecca-facing garage (and the whole ' towards/seeing the light' thing was a tad heavy handed, as well ...).


 
There's a quite a few holes tbf (like anything, I suppose), particularly later on. Didn't find it got too much in the way.

I was most surprised about how one-dimensional the story is. Not in a bad way I suppose, it's nice not to have to watch every scene closely and contemplate everyone's actions.

Frankly it's worth watching for the OG Ray Vecchio. Hopefully it'll lead to a renaissance to his career.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 28, 2012)

Good to see Mandy P as well.


----------



## belboid (Feb 28, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> The inference is Stockholm Syndrome, isn't it?.


one doesn't normally beat ones comrade to death with Stockholm Syndrome, especially not in any premeditated fashion. It's a possibility, but the inferences are, currently, against it.


----------



## belboid (Feb 28, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> Frankly it's worth watching for the OG Ray Vecchio. Hopefully it'll lead to a renaissance to his career.


in a way his marvelous Steve Billings didn't?


----------



## gosub (Feb 28, 2012)

My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2012)

gosub said:


> My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die!


 


gosub said:


> My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.


it was a rubbish gag the first time round.


----------



## gosub (Feb 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> it was a rubbish gag the first time round.


 

wasn't a gag


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2012)

what was it then?


----------



## gosub (Feb 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what was it then?


so every other star spot of people who look exactly like they did in things last year on this thread is trying to be funny


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2012)

what?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 28, 2012)

belboid said:


> ohh, that's who she was before, I kept trying to place her


 
and Ray Vecchio from Due South is in it as well


----------



## belboid (Feb 28, 2012)

aka Steve Billings from The Shield


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyway, skip the important stuff like the plot etc.

I want to know why there was a big bowl of salad leaves on the table when they were having Irish Stew for tea


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2012)

also Clare Danes' boss, David Harewood AKA Tuck off of Robin Hood, is another black British actor getting better work over there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyway, skip the important stuff like the plot etc.
> 
> I want to know why there was a big bowl of salad leaves on the table when they were having Irish Stew for tea


it's customary to eat salad with your tea


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> it's customary to eat salad with your tea


 
With stew?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> With stew?


in between the main course and the dessert


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> in between the main course and the dessert


 
Stop making stuff up


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 28, 2012)

and why did that guy tell the woman watching him on camera to clean her place up.  It was unbelieveably tidy.  He's obviously a clean freak


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Stop making stuff up


i'm not! that's how it's always been done in my family and i'm sure many others. salad shouldn't go on the same plate as your main course as it gets soggy/warm.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm not! that's how it's always been done in my family and i'm sure many others. salad shouldn't go on the same plate as your main course as it gets soggy/warm.


 
Really?  You have a meal, then you have salad?  Then dessert?

What do you have the salad leaves with?


----------



## belboid (Feb 28, 2012)

Haven't you been watching Masterchef???


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Really? You have a meal, then you have salad? Then dessert?
> 
> What do you have the salad leaves with?


vinaigrette of course. it's posh for salad dressing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 28, 2012)

belboid said:


> Haven't you been watching Masterchef???


 
I can't stand that woman who does the voiceover 

So no, I don't watch it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> vinaigrette of course. it's posh for salad dressing.


 
Just salad leaves and dressing?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes


 
You're weird


----------



## yardbird (Feb 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just salad leaves and dressing?


Mixed leaves and dressing - I've been served that in  the past.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You're weird


How is eating salad with your dinner weird? YOU'RE weird if you think that's weird


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 28, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Mixed leaves and dressing - I've been served that in the past.


 
I don't really like salad so I'm glad I don't dine out or get invited for tea


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> How is eating salad with your dinner weird? YOU'RE weird if you think that's weird


 
Eating it as a separate course between your main meal and your dessert is weird


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Mixed leaves and dressing - I've been served that in  the past.


That's what salad is. Well, a basic one anyway


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Eating it as a separate course between your main meal and your dessert is weird


No it isn't. It's the most sensible way. Salad warmed by proximity to hot food is just wrong and plain weird


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't really like salad so I'm glad I don't dine out or get invited for tea


You're weird. How can you not like salad? You must be one of those people BBC3 make programmes about


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You're weird. How can you not like salad? You must be one of those people BBC3 make programmes about


 
I do eat it though, but only some of it  The Italian Baby Leaf salad is the type I don't mind.

I often have it with fish and chips.  It fools me into thinking I'm eating something healthy


----------



## belboid (Feb 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can't stand that woman who does the voiceover


Racist!


----------



## yardbird (Feb 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Eating it as a separate course between your main meal and your dessert is weird


People used to light up between courses!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 28, 2012)

belboid said:


> Racist!


 
Is she black? 

Her voice annoys me, otherwise I'd watch it


----------



## belboid (Feb 28, 2012)

gotta clean your palate somehow


----------



## belboid (Feb 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is she black?
> 
> Her voice annoys me, otherwise I'd watch it


she's called India. I know nothing more....


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2012)

belboid said:


> gotta clean your palate somehow


better a salad than a sorbet!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 28, 2012)

belboid said:


> she's called India. I know nothing more....


 
I don't care what she's called.  Her voice annoys me


----------



## belboid (Feb 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> better a salad than a sorbet!


not with stew.  It's just wrong


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2012)

belboid said:


> not with stew. It's just wrong


it's not with stew. it's a separate course!


----------



## belboid (Feb 28, 2012)

bloody stupid idea.  If you must, it goes before stew, as the more delicate flavours have a chance of coming through, afterwards.....naah, no point at all


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 28, 2012)

belboid said:


> one doesn't normally beat ones comrade to death with Stockholm Syndrome, especially not in any premeditated fashion. It's a possibility, but the inferences are, currently, against it.


When upgraded, I completely forgot to put you on ignore. Later.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> When upgraded, I completely forgot to put you on ignore. Later.


you don't like being made a fool of, do you?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 28, 2012)

Why is this any business at all of yours?


----------



## belboid (Feb 28, 2012)

if you're going to ignore someone, just do it.  You dont need a magic button.

But I'll graciously take your comment as an acceptance that you are wrong


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2012)

heh! touchy! you are Malvolio and I claim my 5 pounds.


----------



## starfish (Feb 28, 2012)

Just watched the first episode. Think we'll stick with it. One thing though, where was Brodys wife when he called her to say "Hello, im still alive by the way" because i thought she then went home to see the kids & tell them or was she at home already. Also, surely the Army would have sent someone to her house to say oh your husbands still alive.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 4, 2012)

Sex action at the beginning of each episode, why so?
It's as if the producers have no faith in the product and feel the need to hook us in.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Mar 7, 2012)

Watched the first two and eneded up downloading the whole season! 

Im on episode 8 of 12 at the moment. It gets even better!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2012)

MdmAmDma said:


> Watched the first two and eneded up downloading the whole season!
> 
> Im on episode 8 of 12 at the moment. It gets even better!



Which is a relief as it's not very good so far.


----------



## Utopia (Mar 13, 2012)

Finished watching the series over the weekend, have to say(without spoilers) it really doesn't disappoint, builds really well into a crecendo of a final(1.5 hour) episode that was pretty tense.  Great viewing.

_If anyone wants episodes 4 through to 12 & are willing to post me a flash drive, pm me for my address,  and i'll copy them on and repost them out to you._


----------



## Rajjie (Mar 13, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Finished watching the series over the weekend, have to say(without spoilers) it really doesn't disappoint, builds really well into a crecendo of a final(1.5 hour) episode that was pretty tense. Great viewing.
> 
> _If anyone wants episodes 4 through to 12 & are willing to post me a flash drive, pm me for my address, and i'll copy them on and repost them out to you._


 
I disagree, Utopia. I was annoyed at the ending and felt as if hardly anything had been tied up. Yes, I know they need material for season two, but it doesn't stop me feeling as if I was let down by the writers.


----------



## Utopia (Mar 14, 2012)

Rajjie said:


> I disagree, Utopia. I was annoyed at the ending and felt as if hardly anything had been tied up. Yes, I know they need material for season two, but it doesn't stop me feeling as if I was let down by the writers.


 

Well you're wrong to disagree with me,  nothing needs to be tied up neatly(only Disney films end like that), I thought they had the balance of answers and slight confusion blended perfectly, as a finale I found it tense, exciting and mostly satisfying.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2012)

This is in the next to watch pile


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2012)

It was only in the last episode I remembered where I've seen his wife









Whatever happened to the new series of V?  Did they decide it was so crap, they pulled it?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 14, 2012)

They're all like that on the District Line.

Anyone want to talk about the deer serving as a metaphor/symbol? No? Probably just as well.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 14, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Anyone want to talk about the deer serving as a metaphor/symbol? No? Probably just as well.


 
Go on then, indulge me.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 14, 2012)

Urban isn't really the place for such discussion any more - those scenes and the beasts dramatic demise weren't included for the wildlife value, thatfersure.


----------



## belboid (Mar 14, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Urban isn't really the place for such discussion any more - those scenes and the beasts dramatic demise weren't included for the wildlife value, thatfersure.


translation: I don't really know, but want to appear erudite and smug


----------



## Gavin Bl (Mar 14, 2012)

I've gone right off it since my mum told me there is a series 2. I appreciate they want to make a load of cash from DVD box sets, but tell the story and fuck off, really.

Its alright, but not alot more than that - its an interesting premise tho'


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2012)

Gavin Bl said:


> I've gone right off it since my mum told me there is a series 2. I appreciate they want to make a load of cash from DVD box sets, but tell the story and fuck off, really.
> 
> Its alright, but not alot more than that - its an interesting premise tho'


that's how i felt about lost. watched a few episodes before finding out it wasn't going to be resolved in 13 weeks. by all accounts, i made a wise decision to pull out after that.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 17, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> They're all like that on the District Line.
> 
> Anyone want to talk about the deer serving as a metaphor/symbol? No? Probably just as well.


 
I've rarely seen such an obvious, signalled demise as that deer's.

Just so you know, she's an actor friend of mine and was not hurt. Marvellous actor, tour de force.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 17, 2012)

.. and to think the wife tried so hard to keep it away from her 'flowers'.

I was surprised Brody didn't fight a little harder for the marriage but I guess calling in a day like that - and ending it with a loud bang - does serve the bigger agenda, and it's all about his agenda, whatever that might be. I suppose, given his conversion, it's even possible he has a second wife - you have to think the writers at least had a long look at that as a potential twist ....


----------



## Maggot (Apr 3, 2012)

Really enjoyed this week's episode.  I can't believe that Brody found out that Carrie was spying on him, and that she confessed to it.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought the pair of two-handers in this hour was another indication of how well crafted this is. Was also nice to have a second mid-point twist - as well as the obv. twist in the overt dramatic storyline, the one Maggot mentions adds more depth to a quite fascinating set of layered relationships.

It may turn out to be hopeless Imperial propaganda on the scale of, say, Independence Day - or not,  but it is properly crafted as well.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't trust Saul. Ever since that lie detector test. He's in on something.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 4, 2012)

If one thing's for sure, in mainstream US drama it won't be the Jewish character: Saul will either be the saviour or, more likely, enable the saviour.

/hostage to fortune


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 4, 2012)

That's what they want you to think.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 4, 2012)

The other chief suspect - the black CIA boss man - is a Brummie loik. Not many people know that.

So... a US drama with an old Etonian lead and a Brit working class black feller - there's a precedent there somewhere...


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 4, 2012)

Interesting finish this week, though the her getting pissed and shagging the suspect was pretty lame.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 6, 2012)

I've not read the thread but just watched the entire series in 1 sesh tonight and it's really fucking good


----------



## grit (Apr 6, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I've not read the thread but just watched the entire series in 1 sesh tonight and it's really fucking good


 
I did the same, just spent the whole day watching it, fucking quality.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2012)

Gavin Bl said:


> Interesting finish this week, though the her getting pissed and shagging the suspect was pretty lame.


 
Isn't she meant to have bipolar?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Isn't she meant to have bipolar?


 
yeah, but its the "doesn't play by the rules" routine in cop stories yet again.


----------



## Onket (Apr 7, 2012)

This is pretty much entirely watchable shite, and I am watching it.


----------



## JimW (Apr 7, 2012)

Been doing the same based on the recommendation here and agree with your assessment. Bit like, the acting of each scene is pretty good - quite believable interpersonal dynamics (e.g. her dad if you've got that far is a good turn for a minor character) but overall it's pretty daft.


----------



## magneze (Apr 9, 2012)

Cracking episode last night. Especially the last bit - Brody is involved somehow ... but how?

Carrie now also knows a fair bit more about Brody than the CIA, can she tell them without letting on how she got the information?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 9, 2012)

The "last bit", the cliffhanger? All that was missing was the Eastenders, credits rolling drum beat. Infantile and cheap. IMO.

Quite happy with a family-themed hour but not when so much of it is rehashed from earlier: has Saul's wife left already? Can the Brody Bunch make up in front of the TV again? Do you think, just maybe, Carrie is fearful of ending up alone? Jesus.

Also, not sure a grasp the logic of Walker (a) being dead and (b) begging on the streets of the most militarised city in the world.

Still like it but this hour - the Family Walker aside - was about as substantial as Mrs Brody's negligee.


----------



## JimW (Apr 9, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> and (b) begging on the streets of the most militarised city in the world.


That bit struck me as odd too. I suppose living on the streets means not setting up a false identity to secure accommodation etc. but still seemed likely to create more difficulties than it might solve.


----------



## Onket (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, loads of it is ridiculous and not thought out very well at all. But the latest episode and the one before it have probably been the best so far in terms of stuff actually happening/getting somewhere finally.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Apr 9, 2012)

I too watched the whole season over a day or two. It really is awesome.

Looking forward to the next season.


----------



## JimW (Apr 9, 2012)

MdmAmDma said:


> I too watched the whole season over a day or two. It really is awesome.
> 
> Looking forward to the next season.


I must have been zonked out for that bit cos I seen the lot now and can't think what bit you mean!


----------



## FaradayCaged (Apr 9, 2012)

JimW said:


> I must have been zonked out for that bit cos I seen the lot now and can't think what bit you mean!


 
Yeah I was mistaken, i thought the UK was on the episode before last. 

Hes only appearing to be begging so he can make pickups / drop-offs to that Saudi diplomat guy without being noticed.


----------



## JimW (Apr 9, 2012)

MdmAmDma said:


> Yeah I was mistaken, i thought the UK was on the episode before last.
> 
> Hes only appearing to be begging so he can make pickups / drop-offs to that Saudi diplomat guy without being noticed.


Ah right, saw that; still reckon they could have maybe contacted each other some other way, but it does sort of work.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2012)

Haven't read the thread, but I am enjoying Homeland - watching it week by week, and so far , so good.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 10, 2012)

It got better for a bit and now it's on it's way to being a caper again. Twisty turns are boring if you execute too many.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 23, 2012)

So how did Walker know that they were onto him?  


Still the best thing on TV atm. And the way it finishes just as Match of the Day starts suits me fine.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 23, 2012)

Maggot said:


> So how did Walker know that they were onto him?
> 
> 
> Still the best thing on TV atm. And the way it finishes just as Match of the Day starts suits me fine.


 
As Saul said, it's an inside job.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 23, 2012)

There's a mole in the CIA. Same person prob left the razor blade in the interrogation room, and phoned the woman at the airport house to warm her and her fellow terrahhhhist.

I presume you missed those parts due to extended visits to that Bombay Mix cupboard...


----------



## Libertad (Apr 23, 2012)

Saul innit.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 23, 2012)

Not top of my list


----------



## starfish (Apr 23, 2012)

We're a week behind with this but really enjoying it. Might try & catch up to speed this wek.


----------



## Santino (Apr 24, 2012)

In terms of screen time/characters with an actual name, the only plausible suspects are Saul, Gavez and Estes.

Of course, The Wire subverted that by having the court official whose name we never learned be a mole. But Homeland isn't operating at that level.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 24, 2012)

The main tell for me was Mole Suspect A moving to the interrogation table during the fight and 'leaning' on the table where the terrahhhist had been sitting (razor blade). The cctv of that fight was repeated at the start of the next hour, as Carrie viewed it.

There has been indirect support for that view since.


----------



## magneze (Apr 30, 2012)

Ah, last night's was brilliant from beginning to end.

If Saul is the mole then it'll be disappointing - way too obvious IMO.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 30, 2012)

Saul is at least nominally Jewish, in US drama that necessarily excludes wrongdoing.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, really enjoyed last night's one - 2 massive twists which I didn't see coming.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 6, 2012)

What a terrible ending. Really bad. I refuse to watch series 2 after that big pile of codswallop.


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2012)

fucked off with that ending - looks like they are planning an 8 season thing - it'll never end - (until 2020)


----------



## magneze (May 6, 2012)

Brilliantly done and very tense, up until he didn't do it. Then it was a bit meh. The thought of him doing Abu Nasir's paperwork as part of the next series doesn't fill me with excitement but I guess he'll try and kill someone with a stapler or something.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 6, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> What a terrible ending. Really bad. I refuse to watch series 2 after that big pile of codswallop.


Why?. It was a good cliff hanger at the end. You knew it went to a second series, didn't you?


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 6, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Why?. It was a good cliff hanger at the end. You knew it went to a second series, didn't you?


 
Yes, but it will just get even more unbelievable. I was so disappointed when he didn't detonate that bomb. Not willing to be let down so badly again.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 6, 2012)

I liked it.  Was expecting something more 'explosive' but admire the way they've left it so open.  I hope there's some long term plan rather than the writers just making it up as they go along.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 7, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Yes, but it will just get even more unbelievable. I was so disappointed when he didn't detonate that bomb. Not willing to be let down so badly again.



That's quite amusing as disappointments go.

I thought the series was poor at the start, but it finished very strongly. I didn't imagine that I would care about the outcome, about whether he was 'turned', but it was very tense.

Whether the idea can sustain a second series is another thing. Brody's composure after the event is going to strain credulity.


----------



## Santino (May 7, 2012)

Quite rare to have an American series making you root for the Vice-President to be blown up.


----------



## Santino (May 7, 2012)

Question: That flashback to Brody saying Issa's name in his sleep. Did we see that when it actually happened?


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 7, 2012)

Santino said:


> Question: That flashback to Brody saying Issa's name in his sleep. Did we see that when it actually happened?


 
Yes, in the log cabin.


----------



## London_Calling (May 8, 2012)

Well, for me, it was a long, fat curly log of an ending. No integrity, totally about revenues.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 8, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Yes, in the log cabin.


 
But will her electro convulsive therapy wipe her memory of that or not? 

They could go for half the next series before she suddenly remembers


----------



## grit (May 8, 2012)

nvm


----------



## grit (May 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> But will her electro convulsive therapy wipe her memory of that or not?
> 
> They could go for half the next series before she suddenly remembers


 
Thats my guess.


----------



## Maggot (May 8, 2012)

I thought it was brilliant, gripping, well-acted and unpredictable. Best TV since the last episode of Sherlock.


----------



## London_Calling (May 8, 2012)

> Day 1


 
ffs.


----------



## Spymaster (May 8, 2012)

Good series but the last few episodes annoyed me. You expect there to be at least some kind of resolution at the end of a series. The next season will start with what could just as well be the 13th episode of the first. The main theme should end with the finale, and the following series continue with a different, but related theme (see: Damages, 24, etc).

All that happened here was that the VP didn't get blown up. But we knew that because Brodie was supposed to explode a suicide vest and we know he's in the next series, so that whole storyline was a bit lame. Nobody expected the vest to explode. The only question was would it fail or would Brodie bottle it? Basing several episodes on the potential suicide of a character that we all know will survive was a bit naff.

Unsatisfying.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 8, 2012)

Just reminds me of (the US version of) The Killing. You get the impression it was initially pitched as an 8 episode single series idea to 'investors' (or whatever), then by ep 4 it gets significant traction with the public and the decision is made to string it out for all it's worth.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 8, 2012)

watching this on sunday night was well frustrating... I was like would you just blow yourself up and put us all out of our misery !


----------



## girasol (May 8, 2012)

I was hoping for a happy ending, i.e. Claire Danes telling them all 'I told you so' and sticking her tongue out. Of course this would have involved an explosion, but so be it.

Not really bothered about another series, should have been a 1 series thing.

Also, all the implausibility was starting to get on my nerves. How can you stop the death of 80+ children from getting out? We live in the age of the internet and Al-Jazeera/independent media!

Having said that, the last episode was really good!


----------



## girasol (May 8, 2012)

Yeah, that 'Day 1' thing had me shouting at the tv!?!?!  And I'm pretty sure they gave up on that half way through and then had '3 days later' later on   A bit messy.


----------



## girasol (May 8, 2012)

The other implausibility that got me was how was he prepared to do that to his children? He would have know how much it would fuck them up if he blew himself up - and although his reasons were actually logical and made sense - he always seemed to be the kind of man who would put his kids before his 'duty', especially as he was so affected by Abu Nazir's son death. It just didn't add up for me.


----------



## Maggot (May 8, 2012)

girasol said:


> The other implausibility that got me was how was he prepared to do that to his children? He would have know how much it would fuck them up if he blew himself up - and although his reasons were actually logical and made sense - he always seemed to be the kind of man who would put his kids before his 'duty', especially as he was so affected by Abu Nazir's son death. It just didn't add up for me.


What about all the actual suicide-bombers who have kids - they must have thought about how it will affect them and have still gone ahead with it?


----------



## girasol (May 8, 2012)

Maggot said:


> What about all the actual suicide-bombers who have kids - they must have thought about how it will affect them and have still gone ahead with it?


 
Yeah, I know that, but it is just to much of a u-turn for an american soldier to make - it's one thing to be indoctrinated all your life, and another once you're a fully grown adult.  It didn't stop me from enjoying it too much though


----------



## Maggot (May 8, 2012)

Many suicide bombers were converted, rather than having been indoctrinated their whole life.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 8, 2012)

The next series can only ever be dull and predictable now, surely?

8 hour long episodes of Claire Danes knowing everything and trying to convince people? He'll never be successful in blowing anything up, he's had his (TV) chance

For the record, I thought the biggest leap of faith was the assumption/knowledge that the returning soldier would be thrusted into administrative/govenrment superstardom (and be successful).


----------



## grit (May 8, 2012)

girasol said:


> Yeah, I know that, but it is just to much of a u-turn for an american soldier to make - it's one thing to be indoctrinated all your life, and another once you're a fully grown adult. It didn't stop me from enjoying it too much though


 
Considering the mental trauma those people go through, I dont think its an unreasonable story line at all.


----------



## grit (May 8, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> For the record, I thought the biggest leap of faith was the assumption/knowledge that the returning soldier would be thrusted into administrative/govenrment superstardom (and be successful).


 
Ron Paul ran for the presidency.


----------



## girasol (May 8, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> For the record, I thought the biggest leap of faith was the assumption/knowledge that the returning soldier would be thrusted into administrative/govenrment superstardom (and be successful).


 
That didn't bug me at all...  I assumed that would make him a popular candidate, and winning elections is all politicians care about


----------



## FaradayCaged (May 8, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I was so disappointed when he didn't detonate that bomb. Not willing to be let down so badly again.


 
Me too. I did really really want him to blow himself up. Would of been the perfect ending to the series if they didnt plan on makig anymore. 

Although i did like the ending in the end, apart from the very end with Claire Danes realising that Brody was in fact a terrorist just before having ECT


----------



## girasol (May 8, 2012)

grit said:


> Considering the mental trauma those people go through, I dont think its an unreasonable story line at all.


 
I didnt' think it was totally impossible, otherwise I'd have stopped watching it, but it still strikes me as highly unlikely, have there been any real cases of this happening? (kidnapped american soldiers becoming 'terrorists')


----------



## grit (May 8, 2012)

girasol said:


> I didnt' think it was totally impossible, otherwise I'd have stopped watching it, but it still strikes me as highly unlikely, have there been any real cases of this happening? (kidnapped american soldiers becoming 'terrorists')


 
Dont think he was kidnapped but Timothy McVeigh fits the profile perfectly, was awarded medals in the gulf.


----------



## FaradayCaged (May 8, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> . Nobody expected the vest to explode. .


 
I did. I downloaded it all after seeing one advert on TV. Never knew much about the series whether there was going to be a second season etc. I did really kind think and hope he would of blew himself up.


----------



## London_Calling (May 8, 2012)

So.. . Estees is the mole and he has Brody's suicide bomber memory stick/message?

I think so.


----------



## starfish (May 8, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> So.. . Estees is the mole and he has Brody's suicide bomber memory stick/message?
> 
> I think so.


 
Somebody has & i dont think its Walker.


----------



## girasol (May 8, 2012)

grit said:


> Dont think he was kidnapped but Timothy McVeigh fits the profile perfectly, was awarded medals in the gulf.


 
Don't agree, completely different premise...


----------



## Reno (May 9, 2012)

I watched the entire series over the last week. I was on the fence a little bit, but the last episode genuinely pulled it together and I'm not getting the hate for the ending or how this is supposed to be about "revenues" for a US TV series. The last episode was the single best ending to a first season I've ever seen. Everybody is thoroughly fucked and implicated and it looks like things are only going to get worse. You understand how someone would become a suicide bomber and the American government emerge as the biggest villain of them all. What's not to love ? And some people here wanted a "happy ending" ? Go watch reruns of The Love Boat FFS. And as it's obviously an ongoing series I don't understand why people are throwing their toys out of the pram because the last half hour set up the next season. It did so while not compromising it's premise.


----------



## Maggot (May 9, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> So.. . Estees is the mole and he has Brody's suicide bomber memory stick/message?
> 
> I think so.


Those were the 2 questions which remain unanswered.   No need for me to watch Season 2 now.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 9, 2012)

Shows how dated the programme has become. Suicide vests are out, undetectable underwear bombs are all the rage. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/may/09/underwear-bomber-working-for-cia


----------



## magneze (May 9, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> So.. . Estees is the mole and he has Brody's suicide bomber memory stick/message?
> 
> I think so.


That would fit. Brits are always the bad guys in the US.


----------



## London_Calling (May 9, 2012)

Well, Estes was the person who moved to the interrogation table during the fight and 'leaned' on the edge where the prisoner would sit - you know, thumb on top, fingers under ... He's been consistent since then - hampering Carrie whenever necessary.

Nice twist, he was also in the safe room where the bomb was supposed to detonate.


----------



## magneze (May 9, 2012)

Of course, in the second series, a whole other set of characters could emerge as potential moles.

What about the VP?


----------



## London_Calling (May 9, 2012)

Hopefully it retains more integrity than that.


----------



## Reno (May 9, 2012)

magneze said:


> That would fit. Brits are always the bad guys in the US.


 
At least parrot your pop culture cliches properly. It's often asserted that British _characters_ are the bad guys (as in the thread on this very page, though the OP didn't bother to back up his claim or get the thread title right). Estes is a US citizen.

US dramas are full of British actors because their classical training makes the more versatile and they are just as likely to play the good guy: The Walking Dead, The Wire, House, True Blood, Buffy, Awake, Nurse Jackie, the list goes on.


----------



## Reno (May 9, 2012)

girasol said:


> The other implausibility that got me was how was he prepared to do that to his children? He would have know how much it would fuck them up if he blew himself up - and although his reasons were actually logical and made sense - he always seemed to be the kind of man who would put his kids before his 'duty', especially as he was so affected by Abu Nazir's son death. It just didn't add up for me.


 
Read up on Stockholm Syndrome a little. If just a few weeks of confinement, torture and brainwashing turned Patty Hearst into a terrorist nutjob, what do you think eight years would do to someone ?



girasol said:


> Yeah, I know that, but it is just to much of a u-turn for an american soldier to make - it's one thing to be indoctrinated all your life, and another once you're a fully grown adult. It didn't stop me from enjoying it too much though


 
Because those silly brown people who blow themselves up are unable to love and don't have training or strong convictions ? Have a good look at what you are actually saying.


----------



## Spymaster (May 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> I'm not getting the hate for the ending or how this is supposed to be about "revenues" for a US TV series .... Everybody is thoroughly fucked and implicated and it looks like things are only going to get worse .... You understand how someone would become a suicide bomber and the American government emerge as the biggest villain of them all.


 
I agree with the point about revenue stretching. The whole thing gives the impression that it should have been done and dusted in one series but storylines have been extended. On everyone being thoroughly fucked and implicated, that's been the case for ages, probably since the razorblade episode, and you certainly don't _understand_ why an otherwise loving father and patriot would blow himself up as a suicide bomber, as others have mentioned. All that is is the way the producers want you to _justify_ it. In fact, pretty much throughout the series, you know that he won't blow himself up!

As for the US government being the villain (I assume you mean the drone strike?) wasn't that completely obvious from the moment Nazir's kid got blown up? 

I found the end an anti-climax. You're right that it sets up the next series, but for me that's really all it did. It didn't properly end the first except for killing Walker.

It's good that you're enjoying it and it just highlights different peoples tastes. For me the best series ever to come out of the US is _Damages_, by a long way. Each series has had a gripping theme which is resolved in the last episode with unguessable twists, and then the theme of the next series is indicated rather than absolutely required. Far more satisfying in my opinion, as you're left smacking your lips for _another_ yarn rather than a conclusion to the first.

Horses for courses, though.


----------



## girasol (May 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> Because those silly brown people who blow themselves up are unable to love and don't have training or strong convictions ? Have a good look at what you are actually saying.


 
Wow, that's the most impressive 'putting words into someone's mouth and twist what they are saying' I've seen done on urban for quite sometime!!! Well done, are you a journalist by any chance? Or perhaps a politician?

... or maybe that's just you projecting your thoughts?


----------



## Reno (May 9, 2012)

girasol said:


> Wow, that's the most impressive 'putting words into someone's mouth and twist what they are saying' I've seen done on urban for quite sometime!!! Well done, are you a journalist by any chance? Or perhaps a politician?


 
Then explain to me why it would be a bigger U-turn to make for a US soldier who has been brainwashed for eight years than for a local suicide bomber ? You make statements about "what doesn't add up for you" from cliches about how American families are generally depicted (father always loves kids more than anything) rather than looking at the psychologically very extreme situations these people find themselves in.


----------



## Reno (May 9, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> I agree with the point about revenue stretching. The whole thing gives the impression that it should have been done and dusted in one series but storylines have been extended. On everyone being thoroughly fucked and implicated, that's been the case for ages, probably since the razorblade episode, and you certainly _don't_ understand why an otherwise loving father and patriot would blow himself up as a suicide bomber, as others have mentioned. All that is is the way the producers want you to justify it. In fact, pretty much throughout the series, you know that he won't blow himself up!
> 
> As for the US government being the villain (I assume you mean the drone strike?) wasn't that completely obvious from the moment Nazir's kid got blown up?
> 
> ...


 
I enjoyed the first season of Damages, but lost interest by Season 2 when it got repetitive and silly. One thing I liked about how Homeland set up its second season is that its clear that the stakes will be even higher.

...and didn't you know, on this forum you are obliged to call The Wire the best US series ever made unless you want to get shouted down (actually the greatest human cultural achivement for some, if you look at the gazillion thread on here).  I think The Shield kicked Damages ass, a series that stayed on top of the game for its entire run. Breaking Bad is also a far better show. Of course horses/courses, yadda, yaddda


----------



## Spymaster (May 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> I enjoyed the first season of Damages, but lost interest by Season 2 when it got repetitive and silly.


 
Whereas I thought it got better and better and eagerly await the fourth series in June. Series' 2 and 3 are better than 1, btw! 

US cop shows aren't top of my "must see" list but I've been meaning to get round to S4 of The Shield, mainly because I'll watch anything with Glenn Close in it.


----------



## London_Calling (May 9, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> I found the end an anti-climax. You're right that it sets up the next series, but for me that's really all it did. It didn't properly end the first except for killing Walker.


It was disappointing because it was no more than an episodic cliffhanger - cue the Eastenders boom-boom.


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2012)

The ending was excellent, pretty much as good as it could be without Damian actually blowing himself up. Of course there are some plot holes, but not big enough to distract from the enjoyment of it. Carries character was marvellous, the way Saul comes to 'help' her at the barriers was wonderful, and the ending, bleak and horrible indeed, a real downer to end with.

My only fear is that Carrie will become a terribly tedious net nerd, following Brody on the web, and calling Saul every half hour demanding to be let back into Langley so she can save the day.


----------



## Santino (May 9, 2012)

Presumably she'll go freelance with Ray Vecchio and then Saul can still use her to do the odd counter-terrorism related bit of work.


----------



## London_Calling (May 9, 2012)

Yep, she's free now to contract for renditions, torture in 3rd-party countries, blowing up Iranian scientists, undermining the opposition in places like Bahrain, all manner of good stuff - pays well, too.


----------



## gosub (May 9, 2012)

Don't think the mentality ill get used as deniables


----------



## London_Calling (May 9, 2012)

It's a fucking TV DRAMA.


----------



## gosub (May 9, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> It's a fucking TV DRAMA.


In that case, why doesn't she use her time machine, to go back and tell herself she's right


----------



## Ted Striker (May 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> I enjoyed the first season of Damages, but lost interest by Season 2 when it got repetitive and silly. One thing I liked about how Homeland set up its second season is that its clear that the stakes will be even higher.
> 
> ...and didn't you know, on this forum you are obliged to call The Wire the best US series ever made unless you want to get shouted down (actually the greatest human cultural achivement for some, if you look at the gazillion thread on here).  I think The Shield kicked Damages ass, a series that stayed on top of the game for its entire run. Breaking Bad is also a far better show. Of course horses/courses, yadda, yaddda


 
Woof


----------



## spliff (May 12, 2012)

Is ECT still being used? I thought they stopped using that years ago .. .. . or maybe it was just on my friends.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 12, 2012)

spliff said:


> Is ECT still being used? I thought they stopped using that years ago .. .. . or maybe it was just on my friends.


 
Not used as much, but it's still an option for some patients. 

http://www.rcpsych.ac.uk/mentalhealthinfo/treatments/ect.aspx


----------



## spliff (May 12, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Not used as much, but it's still an option for some patients.
> 
> http://www.rcpsych.ac.uk/mentalhealthinfo/treatments/ect.aspx


I had a few friends in the 70's who had it and it seemed to deaden them.
They would walk without moving their arms, memory was fucked but then sudden flashbacks.
I disliked the concept then and now.
There's a part in Ken Kesey's 'cuckoo's nest' book which claims it was discovered by watching stunned cattle before slaughter.
How true that is is debatable, quite possibly artistic licence.

Anyway, we're talking about a telly programme here, sorry to take things offtrack.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Ranbay (Oct 1, 2012)

*Homeland S02E01 720p HDTV x264 EVOLVE NZB*


----------



## sim667 (Oct 1, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> *Homeland S02E01 720p HDTV x264 EVOLVE NZB*


 
It hasnt aired in the UK...... is this from the matrix iykwim?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 1, 2012)

sim667 said:


> It hasnt aired in the UK...... is this from the matrix iykwim?


 
yeah, Moonrise Kingdom is on there now also 1080p


----------



## sim667 (Oct 1, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah, Moonrise Kingdom is on there now also 1080p


 
I watched moonrise kingdom.... loved it

Ill be downloading this then...... that site is the best couple of bob i've ever spent.


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 1, 2012)

A good start imo, i've missed it


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 7, 2012)

Yup, excellent start to S2!


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2012)

I liked her grin after she'd kneed that bloke in the nadgers.


----------



## starfish (Oct 7, 2012)

It was a bit maniacal.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 7, 2012)

Not wishing to post spoilers, but I lost count the number of times this episode bulldozed the boundaries of credibility


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 7, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Not wishing to post spoilers, but I lost count the number of times this episode bulldozed the boundaries of credibility


 
It's not meant to be 100% realistic, but it's reasonably well judged.  That said, i do see it as just a couple of notches above 24 in the believability stakes.


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2012)

Onket said:


> This is pretty much entirely watchable shite, and I am watching it.



still this^


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2012)

Today's was the first episode I've ever watched, so I had no fucking clue what was going on.


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Today's was the first episode I've ever watched, so I had no fucking clue what was going on.



Did the fucking lengthy intro not give you an idea?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2012)

I missed the first fucking 10 minutes. 

(I'm not blaming my cluelessness on the show, don't worry.)


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2012)

It's very American. You could not bother with the entire series, just watch the last one, and still know what was going on. I'm surprised they don't give you a recap after each ad-break.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 8, 2012)

If I was that security guy at the airport, I'd have nabbed her for looking totally shifty


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't know who is where with the new series but i've just watched episode 2.  Not risking a spoiler so i'll leave it at 'decent episode'.  

Off to work out how to hide spoilers in posts


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 8, 2012)

OneStrike said:


> I don't know who is where with the new series but i've just watched episode 2. Not risking a spoiler so i'll leave it at 'decent episode'.
> 
> Off to work out how to hide spoilers in posts


 
Just do the square brackets, spoiler, close square brackets and finish off with the square brackets but with stroke in front of spoiler

sort of


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 8, 2012)

Cheers Minnie 



Spoiler



With the 'final statement' video unearthed, next week is going to be a belter, it is going to really mess with Carries head again if she finds out


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 8, 2012)

OneStrike said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking twist


 
FFS Onestrike


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 9, 2013)

Season 3 trailer


Spoiler








Song playing throughout trailer is The Cinematic Orchestra's To Build a Home


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 9, 2013)

^ Looks okay.  The more I watch of Homeland and the more I watch of other TV shows, the less I think it is a TV great, though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2013)

Apparently Brody's not even in the first two episodes


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 1, 2013)

Homeland S03E01 720p x264-HOMELAND


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 2, 2013)

Watched it this morning and it is a leaked unfinished product.  green screens where the crater should be (I know this because the word crater is prominent on the green screen!), lack of post production and the occasional odd voice where the actors haven't revoiced yet.  Probably best to wait for the official release.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh.  I was looking forward to watching that this evening.  Good to know though.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 2, 2013)

Doesn't air til Sep 29th.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 2, 2013)

loved the voiceover at 18:50 

yeah sounds not great but still ok to watch.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 7, 2014)

So.... im about to watch some new stuff and there is season 4 ep 1 out..... not sure if i should watch it or not....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 7, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> So.... im about to watch some new stuff and there is season 4 ep 1 out..... not sure if i should watch it or not....



Didn't make it to the end of episode one of the new series. 

It turns out that bombing innocent civillians with drones is bad. Thanks TV but we already knew that, go tell Obama or whoever.


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2014)

Not interested in this. It should have ended with him killing everyone in that bunker at the end of the first series.


----------



## Betsy (Oct 7, 2014)

I'l be watching!


----------



## tony heath (Oct 7, 2014)

Give Brodie some acid for season 3


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2014)

tony heath said:


> Give Brodie some acid for season 3


only one small problem with that.  Or maybe two. If not three.


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2014)

Get a Delorean.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2014)

Confused. How can Homeland have more than one series? I gave up after three episodes of S1, but it looked like it needed to be wrapped up by the end of the first series.
Mind you, that's exactly what I thought about Lost...


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 8, 2014)

got 15 mins in of the first two episode one hour and 37 minuet long borefest...


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 8, 2014)

4th series looks great IMO. 

It's not been easy - probably been the shittest program I've ever sadly invested in (and I did 2 seasons of the US Killing )- the original pull of the Brodie storylines looked fairly decent as an actiony terroristy is he/isn't he thing, though his transparent unavailability for filming S2 fucked it as an ongoing venture...So they were victorious in a widely successful (from a Yank audience PoV) S1, though didn't have Ginge, so stretched the half assed bomb plot through it's low point of S2...

Then there was a point in s3 - maybe 2 or 3 episodes - where the magic kicked in, they stopped hinting at a random "hey, main character X has been on the Muslims side all this time" reveal, and it was all about Saul, his dilemmas, and power networks with the cartoon Head CIA bod baddie with the glasses etc.

The Brodie death, whilst was a bit shit from a "well that was a barrel of laughs", didn't nearly piss me off as the shots of Saul on the rooftop hinting at a departure - he's been the best thing in it*. And now sets them free from being all about Damian Lewis, and by the looks of the start of S4, they are bringing Saul right back in and it looks like a decent enough series that will go back to being about power struggles at the CIA and cod-moral dilemmas about nasty people from Pakistan.

*Though Quinn, especially after seeing him in Starred Up, is the absolute shipping tits as an actor, and looking forward to him having a big role in this series.

I feel a bit sour for not getting worked up about Carrie - as long as they don't do more shit about her 'potential' MH problems, she looks like she will be ace too.

I's not perfect - the cafe scene would have made Tom Cruise cringe, and there's a few other bits that require a full on suspension of disbelief, but I'll carry on with it


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 23, 2014)

Last (US- ep4) episode was good again (despite whopping Carrie facepalmery as soon as she got _that_ look/idea in the last scene).

Quinn might be my new goto 'famous but not super famous' fave actor.


----------



## mack (Oct 23, 2014)

Made my skin crawl that last scene - what the fuck! 

I'm enjoying this series so far - it's a load of old horseshit - but enjoyable anyway.

Checkout Rupe in "starred up" it's a good film.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 23, 2014)

mack said:


> Made my skin crawl that last scene - what the fuck!
> 
> I'm enjoying this series so far - it's a load of old horseshit - but enjoyable anyway.
> 
> Checkout Rupe in "starred up" it's a good film.



Yup, I think Starred up is where the appreciation was cemented. 3 awesome performances from the leads in that film IMO.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 11, 2014)

This series is a lot better than the last few. You could just start watching series 4 as the first 3 are now nearly irrelevant.

Carrie is gone proper bat shit mental in the latest episode.


----------



## belboid (Nov 11, 2014)

it is better, but it's still a bit crappy and silly.  Saul would never have fallen for that.


----------



## madamv (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah, I thought it was kinda obvious but generally I am enjoying this now its back to proper plot lines.   Carrie can do one though. She's not needed as long as we have Saul, Quinn et al


----------



## mack (Nov 11, 2014)

The last episode was the best once since the first series - really packed a lot in to it. 



Spoiler: spoiler



Bit weird the humping scene with Saul only a few feet away trying not to look


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 24, 2014)

Great hallucinatory guest appearance from Brodie last night. Thought it had all gone a bit Dallas for one horrible moment.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 25, 2014)

Oooof.

When the credits rolled watching last Sundays' (or _next_ Sundays for UK viewers) I had to embarrassingly pause and think "wtf, your heart rate is pounding, it's just a TV show?!"



Spoiler



Though the juxtaposition of "srs business weapons tech, make anywhere in the world look like a game of OG Gauntlet" and "entrance of Headquarters breached with bolt croppers down secret tunnel" does wonders to remind you that you are, indeed, watching Homeland


----------



## Epico (Nov 25, 2014)

Great episode coming up. I thought I was losing interest in the show but can't wait to watch more.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice to see Carrie figuring out what's been obvious to the rest of the world all along; nothing good can possibly come of all the silly tit-for-tat spy games. It's all just down to picking the least worst of various shitty options.

A real improvement this season. Brody needed to be got rid of, his character was a silly contrivance that might have lasted for one good season but didn't need to be dragged out across three. It looked like they were going to go in a similar direction with a new character this season but they (ahem) dodged that bullet very well IMO.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 7, 2014)

Fucking hell that was tense and what a cliff hanger  Not ideal telly for 9pm on Sunday - I'm so fucking tense I can't go to bed for a bit


----------



## madamv (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 8, 2014)

Loved the look on the Ambassador's husband's face as the penny dropped. 'You've sent *all *of the marines?' I foresee some kind of noble death for him trying to protect his wife from the rampant Taliban. And who the fuck could have survived that rocket attack?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Fucking hell that was tense and what a cliff hanger  Not ideal telly for 9pm on Sunday - I'm so fucking tense I can't go to bed for a bit


how long did you stop up for?


----------



## zenie (Dec 8, 2014)

Really enjoyed last nights  it  had me on the edge of my seat thinking, 'what next?!' After the convoy blew up and then it came....

What will they do slaughter everyone? Hold hostages?? 

Can I wait til next week or shall I just download the rest of the series and watch it all?


----------



## chandlerp (Dec 8, 2014)

The rest?  America are only one week ahead.  The next episode was on last night.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 8, 2014)

Can't even begin to imagine waiting a whole week for this, so watched ep10 just now. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!



Spoiler



Peter Quinn: The absolute fucking GUVNOR. Shit's about to get real me thinks. YEE HAR!


----------



## Betsy (Dec 8, 2014)

What an episode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I really didn't know which way the Saul thing was going to go... I shed a few tears of relief when he got up ...Saul rocks!!
I thought that that scene was enough was for one episode but then the convoy blowing up!!!!!!!!!
Good grief!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Dec 8, 2014)

zenie said:


> Really enjoyed last nights  it  had me on the edge of my seat thinking, 'what next?!' After the convoy blew up and then it came....
> 
> What will they do slaughter everyone? Hold hostages??
> 
> Can I wait til next week or shall I just download the rest of the series and watch it all?



I like to imagine that Quinn is going to fight them all off, single-handedly. Possibly while not wearing his shirt.


----------



## zenie (Dec 8, 2014)

chandlerp said:


> The rest?  America are only one week ahead.  The next episode was on last night.


Oh I thought they were way ahead. OK 


Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I like to imagine that Quinn is going to fight them all off, single-handedly. Possibly while not wearing his shirt.


Yes.  

Have you seen that vid of Idris Elba working out? I'm not *saying* I only watched The Wire because he was in it, but.....


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Dec 9, 2014)

zenie said:


> Oh I thought they were way ahead. OK
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Have you seen that vid of Idris Elba working out? I'm not *saying* I only watched The Wire because he was in it, but.....



I have now.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 9, 2014)

I missed last weeks so I watched that and this weeks together: it was tense

and yes. quinn is one of my favourite characters, also


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2014)

Ted Striker said:


> Can't even begin to imagine waiting a whole week for this, so watched ep10 just now. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it as good as the last one or does the tension die down a bit?  Will the Ambassador's husband get killed?  I hope so!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Dec 9, 2014)

Great stuff this series, snappy, compelling 24-esque nonsense, great tv.

If they'd had the balls to script Brodie detonating the bomb in season one & then fast forwarded directly to season four they'd a) have saved themselves two years of wasted effort & b) given me back 24 hours that I could spend on something more compelling than staring blankly at Brodie's family wondering when something interesting was going to happen.


----------



## madamv (Dec 9, 2014)

I so hoped Saul wasn't going to die.....

Carrie seems to have come back to her more excellent self lately too


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 9, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it as good as the last one or does the tension die down a bit?  Will the Ambassador's husband get killed?  I hope so!



You'll have to wait and see  Don't watch it too soon before needing sleep though. 

It does tee up the last 2 episodes like a, erm, trooper though!


----------



## belboid (Dec 9, 2014)

When will we get the last two?  Is there a double bill planned, seems daft to make us wait over chrimbo, especially as they'll want to put all kinds of other stuff on.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 9, 2014)

Well they're being aired in the US over the next 2 weeks (1 episode a week, finishing on the 21st), so assuming the UK broadcasts will run on a similar 1 week lag, the last one here will be on the 28th,


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2014)

Ted Striker said:


> You'll have to wait and see  Don't watch it too soon before needing sleep though.
> 
> It does tee up the last 2 episodes like a, erm, trooper though!



I'm alright, I don't have nightmares


----------



## youngian (Dec 9, 2014)

I lost patience after the last series for a number of reasons; Saul's demented plans made about as much sense as General Melchett, the appearance of Iran as part of an international Al Quaeda type network was the worst kind of Fox News baloney, I can only takes so much of Claire Danes's squawking and clucking and the integration of Brodie into the CIA plans stretched credulity. 

So is season 4 worth a look?


----------



## belboid (Dec 9, 2014)

Ted Striker said:


> Well they're being aired in the US over the next 2 weeks (1 episode a week, finishing on the 21st), so assuming the UK broadcasts will run on a similar 1 week lag, the last one here will be on the 28th,


mm, but I doubt that they will either want to leave the last ep till after christmas, or for too long after its shown in yankeeland, which is why I suspect it'll be a double final episode.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 9, 2014)

youngian said:


> I lost patience after the last series for a number of reasons; Saul's demented plans made about as much sense as General Melchett, the appearance of Iran as part of an international Al Quaeda type network was the worst kind of Fox News baloney, I can only takes so much of Claire Danes's squawking and clucking and the integration of Brodie into the CIA plans stretched credulity.
> 
> So is season 4 worth a look?



Definitely. Brody's gone. Tedious family stuff is got out the way early. There's a totally new setting and the plot is almost plausible.

The writers seem to have actually figured out what was going to happen _before_ writing the scripts, so that's another welcome change from season 3.

e2a: Carrie does some proper dark stuff as well.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 9, 2014)

belboid said:


> mm, but I doubt that they will either want to leave the last ep till after christmas, or for too long after its shown in yankeeland, which is why I suspect it'll be a double final episode.



Tbh that will be more satisfying. I might wait and watch the last 2 episodes at once in any case.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 9, 2014)

youngian said:


> I lost patience after the last series for a number of reasons; Saul's demented plans made about as much sense as General Melchett, the appearance of Iran as part of an international Al Quaeda type network was the worst kind of Fox News baloney, I can only takes so much of Claire Danes's squawking and clucking and the integration of Brodie into the CIA plans stretched credulity.
> 
> So is season 4 worth a look?



I've told my pals to _only _watch season 4. Seasons 1-3 have hardly any bearing on the s4 storylines, and are, frankly, a pile of shite (Saul focussed ep's 7-9ish of season 3 aside)


----------



## belboid (Dec 9, 2014)

Ted Striker said:


> Tbh that will be more satisfying. I might wait and watch the last 2 episodes at once in any case.


C4 actually have their schedules online already, I discover. It's a single episode in the 21st, so I guess the last one will be the week later.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Dec 16, 2014)

The US embassy in Dublin has more Marines than the Homeland Islamabad embassy. They also keep all their NOC data on a handbag sized HDD whereas the whole shebang could be stored in a 40k MS notepad file in a smartphone. Totally unbelievable shit but still watchable. Me and the mrs agree it needs more Rupert, but for differing reasons.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 17, 2014)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I like to imagine that Quinn is going to fight them all off, single-handedly. Possibly while not wearing his shirt.





ShiftyBagLady said:


> I missed last weeks so I watched that and this weeks together: it was tense
> 
> and yes. quinn is one of my favourite characters, also


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 22, 2014)

Imagine the shittest season finale that you could ever dream of in your most vivid and imaginative of compositions. Times that by a billion, and have Hasan Akani(sp) pull off a Mission Impossible style face off thingy to reveal he's just been Dana Brody dressed up all this time, and you're still not close to the crushing disappointment of what (episode 12 aired last night in US) I've just witnessed.

I'm actually embarrassed for getting so positive about it. Sorry everybody.


----------



## mack (Dec 23, 2014)

Yeah the last episode was really just a set up for next season - Saul back in his old job, Carries mom now on the scene, Quinn off doing black-ops stuff, I expect next year will focus back on some kind of terrorist threat against the US homeland - with Hakani the mastermind behind it - double crossing the CIA and Quinn gets to finish him off in Afghanistan. But it was a really low key ending.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Dec 23, 2014)

It wasn't a low key ending for Quinn fans


----------



## Epico (Dec 26, 2014)

So disappointing.
What was that? Felt like an opening episode rather than a closing one.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 29, 2014)

I didn't know the actor playing Carrie's dad had died in real life


----------



## madamv (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh neither did I.  

I enjoyed the finale.  It wasn't all boom bang boom but insightful none the less. 

That mother can do one.  Plus she has no lips.


----------



## chandlerp (Dec 30, 2014)

and has been shoehorned in precisely because the dad has died.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 30, 2014)

Meh, got really ace then just went pap again


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 30, 2014)

How does Quinn still have a job after shooting a colleague in the leg and going spectacularly AWOL?


----------



## madamv (Dec 30, 2014)

He's just THAT good !


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 30, 2014)

Maurice Picarda said:


> How does Quinn still have a job after shooting a colleague in the leg and going spectacularly AWOL?



His job is 'psycho killing machine' remember. You wouldn't sack a fishmonger for selling too much fish.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 31, 2014)

What a shit ending to the series. I'm afraid the emotional/family bits of the Homeland story don't work at all (see the awful Brody family story arc too).

The bits that work are the suspense and the explosions. That's why this season was so good so it was fucking stoopid to end with that.


----------



## mack (Dec 31, 2014)

Lets be honest - we want "24" - a Jack & Carrie cross over show would be awesome! Maybe Quinn would get it on with Chloe?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 2, 2015)

Can't wait for Series 4 as Carrie gets to know her mother better and baby Brodie grows up secretly praying to Allah in his cot and planning to blow up the White House. Maybe.


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 2, 2015)

We've just had series 4


----------



## Epico (Jan 2, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> Can't wait for Series 4 as Carrie gets to know her mother better and baby Brodie grows up secretly praying to Allah in his cot and planning to blow up the White House. Maybe.


Eurgh. Hope the next series doesn't revolve around Carrie & her mother. Unless her mother is a member of Isis.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 2, 2015)

Epico said:


> Eurgh. Hope the next series doesn't revolve around Carrie & her mother. Unless her mother is a member of Isis.



Dar Adal finally builds some rapport with his awkward and prickly teenage son. Heart-stopping climax when the boy skateboards off through a mall without taking his asthma meds. Carrie and Saul intercept him using a drone and the Adals are reconciled; Quinn lamps a security guard who was being racist.


----------



## Epico (Jan 2, 2015)

Lockhart is nervous about a first date. Carrie and Quinn give Lockhart an ear piece to guide him through a minefield (of small-talk).


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 2, 2015)

Tasneem's gruff, overbearing father plans to marry her off to one-legged Islamabad property developer Abdul. She and Khan hatch a plan to smuggle her to safety in the US - but Saul's incessant sneezing in the shipping container threatens to scupper everything!


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 4, 2015)

why wont this show die!

Homeland.S05E01.WEBRip.XviD-iFT


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 4, 2015)

Homeland does ISIS


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 4, 2015)

Brody will show up in ep 8


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2015)

Homeland is racist - according to graffiti on the set of...Homeland

well done those set dressers


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 15, 2015)

I thought it (ep1)  looked ok. I'm 'in' it now, not even the s4 finale will shake me off (genuinely my most disappointing tv moment ever!)

Plus...Quinn


----------



## ringo (Oct 15, 2015)

Ted Striker said:


> I thought it (ep1)  looked ok. I'm 'in' it now, not even the s4 finale will shake me off (genuinely my most disappointing tv moment ever!)


Same here, but we both realised when it started that the end of series 4 was so forgettable we had no memory of how it ended.


----------



## Supine (Oct 15, 2015)

I didnt realise there had been a S4 until just now. Guess i missed it


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2015)

S5 now! I only know this cos an old mate has just posted that he's in it tonight in quite a big role i think. i need to catch up with the first four though, as i only saw S1E1


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 30, 2015)

It is bugging me that Carrie remembers a conversation from ten years ago about the daiquiris at Banana Joe's, but didn't recognise Alison's voice when she answered the last number dialed by the agent who shot Quinn. Unless she is luring Alison into a very complex trap indeed.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 30, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> S5 now! I only know this cos an old mate has just posted that he's in it tonight in quite a big role i think. i need to catch up with the first four though, as i only saw S1E1



Don't bother. First series was okay. Second series started to lose the plot. Third series was ridiculous. Fourth series was a complete joke. Just jump straight in at series five, so completely ludicrous that it's almost good again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> Don't bother. First series was okay. Second series started to lose the plot. Third series was ridiculous. Fourth series was a complete joke. Just jump straight in at series five, so completely ludicrous that it's almost good again.


I think I'll just watch the two episodes he's in then.


----------



## belboid (Jan 11, 2016)

Blimey, just finished watching.  It (this series) started off quite well - absurd, but only as much as one would expect for a TV drama - but then..... Whether it was Quinn just happening to get put up by the biggest baddest Jihadi's in Berlin, or Saul's 'rescue' by Mossad.  It takes some doing to make Series 1 seem coherent and plausible, so I suppose this was something of a feat.

If there is a Series 6, I'm afraid they'll have to survive without me.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 11, 2016)

Went a bit 24 for me, having a double agent and all that.

every episode I was like, when will brodie appear?

better than the last few, will watch another one because for some reason I have to watch it.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 31, 2016)

6 ep 1 is out.....


----------



## Ted Striker (May 28, 2020)

Just watched the final (final) episode. A fitting close to the show   

Gotta say, it wasn't a vintage series, but still had the Homeland heart-pumping set pieces. Gutted we'll see no more of it, not sure anything has had me on the edge of my seat like HL.


----------



## cybershot (May 29, 2020)

Surprised even I didn’t bump this thread. No reply for four years before. Wow. 

Yes I stuck with it but that last post 4 years ago probably does give a reflection of how the quality lessened year on year and should probably have ended before now. There’s been some really bizarre stuff but ultimately just enough to keep you hooked to watch the next episode. 

As said. At least the final episode was done well.


----------

